# Those darn kids



## knelli (Apr 23, 2010)

So BabyNelli is a year now doing new cute things everyday.....

Share your kiddo stories here! I want to hear all about what those 2-5 year olds say that make you think "WTF??!!"

BabyNelli has been saying mama, dada, nana, baba for a while now, but recently learned the word "hi" and says it with a smile and wave to everyone she meets, makes my heart melt!!


----------



## Paul S (Apr 23, 2010)

My middle daughter who is now 5 and is a classic "middle child" had a great line when she did something she wasn't supposed to and we questioned her:

"You get what you get and you don't get upset."


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 23, 2010)

mini-mizzou is almost 2 and has already figured out the TV. We have the Uverse, to watch tv (Nick JR, always on) he pushes the power button on the tv, then grabs the remote and sits down and hits the "ok" button on it. This usually turns on the Uverse and his shows are on. If its not on his channel he will chase down one of us and say "TEEEE" "TEEEE!!" until one of us changes the channel for him.

He also turns the tv off whenever we say its time to go play outside, time to eat, time for a nap, or time for a bath.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 23, 2010)

my kids, 3 1/2 &amp; 5 (boy / girl respectively) have been on a big superheroes kick lately. A couple weeks ago, my wife asks daughter '[name] pick out some cereal for breakfast'. To which daughter responds, "you mean _wonderwoman_ pick out your cereal?" To which wife says yes wonderwoman, pick out your cereal please.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2010)

Paul S said:


> My middle daughter who is now 5 and is a classic "middle child" had a great line when she did something she wasn't supposed to and we questioned her:
> "You get what you get and you don't get upset."



That's a quote from "Pinkalicious". My 2 year old daughter's favorite book.


----------



## frazil (Apr 23, 2010)

my son says that too. I wondered where it came from.


----------



## Paul S (Apr 23, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> > My middle daughter who is now 5 and is a classic "middle child" had a great line when she did something she wasn't supposed to and we questioned her:
> ...



Ah, thanks!


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 23, 2010)

My son (almost 5) loves the Transformers. He has seen just about every show/movie with them. Every once in a while he'll act like one. He'll walk into the room and say, "Hey dad, I'm transforming into a truck" and then proceed to fold his arms, legs, etc until he's a ball on the floor all while attempting to make the hydraulic sounds from the movie.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 23, 2010)

I always heard it: you get what you get... and you don't throw a fit.

My daughter learned it in preschool.

As for stories, we should write down more of these, because memories are fleeting.

My almost 2YO also has the Tv figured out, and just learned the "mine" word - uses it regularly, except it sounds like "nine!". If we have the TV on and it's something he want's to watch, he'll try to steal the remote from you and then if you try to take it back... NINE!!!!


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2010)

If junior doesn't want to take a bath, she'll talk in a robot voice and go "I CAN NOT TAKE A BATH. THE WATER WILL MAKE MY LEGS RUST."


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 23, 2010)

My wife was took the boys to the Newport Aquarium today so they came and met me for lunch...one of the perks of working at home again as opposed to 100 miles away. Apparently there was a battle over getting our 2 1/2 yo dressed this morning as he wanted to dress himself. Wasn't too hard to figure out who won that fight when they showed up and he was wearing shorts, one glove, a fleece pullover, and snow boots.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2010)

My 4 year old is into Wall-E right now. He loves that movie. And he does a great Wall-E impression where he folds up into a box.

My 2 year old girl's favorite thing to say is "No, I can do it myself." She says that any time I attempt to wash her hair, feed her, put on her shoes, etc.

My 4 year old is a constant barrel of laughs. Unfortunately I can't remember all of the funny stuff.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 23, 2010)

It's nice having kids old enough to operate their own TV. My kids have their own "living room" complete with a TV, DVD player, and a rack full of DVD's. They have 2 choices when they want to watch something, it's either NickJr or a movie and they have to put it in themselves. As soon as we see that they're not watching what they "wanted", then the TV is shut off for the day and they go play somewhere else.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 23, 2010)

I had my son on my shoulders when he was about 3. All of a sudden he says "Daddy you have a hole in your hair." I said "where?" and he smacked my bald spot and "Right there!" cute kid.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 23, 2010)

My 3yr old daughter has the cutest little voice, but her annunciation is horrible. We've gotten into the habit of forcing her to say it properly before we acknowledge what she's said.

The only thing we haven't really been able to get her to correctly say is Thank You. She says it all the time, but it comes out tink-oo. It's too damn cute.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> My 3yr old daughter has the cutest little voice, but her annunciation is horrible. We've gotten into the habit of forcing her to say it properly before we acknowledge what she's said.
> The only thing we haven't really been able to get her to correctly say is Thank You. She says it all the time, but it comes out tink-oo. It's too damn cute.


Junior was the same way with certain words. B's and V's particularly. Bunny rabbit used to be funny rabbit, and Valentines Day was Balentines Day. I'm big on teaching her to speak correctly, so we would help her sound it out. She would really get caught up on making it right for a while, so she would say "Vvvvvvvvvvvvvalentines Day" and "BUNny rabbit", the latter sounding like a gunshot went off from the way she popped the B.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah, my daughter is the same way with B's and V's. Funny part is that our son's name is Kevin, which always comes out Kebin. My son still has the issues with the B/V thing on occasion.

The best part about having young kids is when they learn a new word and how to use it in context. Last week my son learned "discusting." From that part on, any semblance of a mess he encountered was discusting


----------



## Dleg (Apr 23, 2010)

My 6yo son is really into plankton lately - the real microscopic creatures, not the Spongebob character. He brings back books from the school library (he has a very supportive aide), watches relevant portions of the Blue Planet DVDs over and over, and surfs Youtube for plankton videos.

Lately he has been walking around the house, or McDonalds, or wherever we are, with his hands right under his chin and his fingers fluttering like crazy. He says he is a plankton.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 23, 2010)

My kids stumble over words like backpack or popcorn. Invariably they call them pack-pack and cop-corn.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2010)

My niece's first words were Bob-bob (i.e. Spongebob). My sister refused to write it in her baby book as her first words until she said mama or dada.


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 24, 2010)

My daughter likes to have conversations at the grocery store....with everyone.


----------



## frazil (Apr 24, 2010)

Today my son (6) told my daughter (4), "Don't accessorize me!"

I have no idea which word he was shooting for. :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 24, 2010)

My son (almost 5) can't say yogurt. It comes out yo-grit.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 24, 2010)

My 4 year old had diarhea today. I don't think he's had it in quite a while. He yelled to me and my wife from the bathroom, "MOMMY AND DADDY, I'M EXPLODING."


----------



## goodal (Apr 26, 2010)

During March Madness my 6 year old got really into bsketball with me for the first time. He aways cheered for the opposite team as me. So during one of the Duke games (i was cheering for whoever the other guy was) Duke made a nice run and took the lead for the first time to which he turned to me and said "how bout them them apples". I died laughing.

My 3 year old is the constant hypocondriac (sp?) and will milk an injury till its dry. After interupting my wife reading a story a couple times over nothing in particular, she told him to be quiet until she got done unless he had to go to the bathroom or needed to puke. A few seconds later he interupted by saying "mommy i need to puke." he didnt.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 26, 2010)

badal said:


> My 3 year old is the constant hypocondriac (sp?) and will milk an injury till its dry. After interupting my wife reading a story a couple times over nothing in particular, she told him to be quiet until she got done unless he had to go to the bathroom or needed to puke. A few seconds later he interupted by saying "mommy i need to puke." he didnt.


That sounds like my middle kid, she's a total drama queen.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 26, 2010)

My little one just went on school vacation with his aunt, uncle, and cousin to the bahamas. He played black jack in a casino for the first time and came home up a $100. He also commented that the "free" beer they served in the casino tasted like pi$$.

Oh, by the way, he just turned 18 and the legal age in the Bahams is 18.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 26, 2010)

My older daughter is trying to grow up.

She's 24.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 26, 2010)

My kids just spilled an entire cup of coffee on my wife's laptop. I hope it still works after it dries...


----------



## Supe (Apr 26, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> My kids just spilled an entire cup of coffee on my wife's laptop. I hope it still works after it dries...



Right, your "kids." Wink.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 26, 2010)

All I know is that I wasn't home when it happened, so I'm not going to be blamed for it.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 26, 2010)

When my now-12-yr-old daughter was 2 and her brother was 3-1/2, she liked to pull cassette tapes out of cassette. She also liked lollipops. On one particular day, these two loves collided in a sticky mess of unraveled cassette goo.

I stumbled upon my daughter wrapped in sticky cassette tape and swore loudly -* [SIZE=14pt]"SH#~!"[/SIZE]*

I felt a tug-tug-tug on my pants and looked down to see my 3-1/2 yr old (now going on 14) looking up at me with an innocent smile on his face. Quoth he (and proudly):

"Daddy, when I get big, and I get mad, I'm going to say sh#~! just like you."

I have tried to keep my potty mouth to myself ever since.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 26, 2010)

I get a lot of that, too. My son recently went through a phase of saying "oh shit!" all the time, including at school. He's a little behind in language comprehension, too, so it was really difficult to explain what "bad words" means.

He picked it up partially from me, and partially from some DVDs he probably shouldn't have watched.



frazil said:


> Today my son (6) told my daughter (4), "Don't accessorize me!"
> I have no idea which word he was shooting for. :dunno:


That's awesome.


----------



## NCcarguy (Apr 27, 2010)

OK...I'm going to attempt this, but my writing skillls may make it not as funny as when I tell it.

About 15 years ago, I was dating this girl that had a 5 year old son. We had been together for about 2 years, so the little boy was getting to the point that he told people I was his dad. We did a lot together, so it wasn't that wierd, plus his dad never saw him.

We had decided to travel to Chapel Hill to watch DISNEY ON ICE....yep, I was going to watch Disney on Ice! The trip was about 45 minutes from my house, and most of it was on the interstate. We loaded the little fella into the back seat of my explorer, and off we went. We got almost there, and Little John started whimpering like something was wrong so his mom asked him "Honey, what's wrong?" his reply as he continued to cry........"My tallywhacker is hard." I just about ran off the road! That cracks me up every time I think of that story.

My girlfriend looked at me with a SHOCK on her face, and we both sat there trying not to laugh at the poor kid.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 27, 2010)

Kind of a depressing story from over the weekend. A good friend of ours who went to grad school with my wife is dating a guy who is originally from a few towns over from here. They were in town visiting his parents so we met up with them for a bit.

This guy is a real putz with no social skills, you can't have a normal conversation with him, and he's dumb as a rock. He asked our friend if it was ok to fart in front of us. He has spotty work filming weddings, bar mitzvahs, etc. but it's not consistent. He's got a 4 year old son he had with a former girlfriend he knocked up. She wanted to terminate the pregnancy, but he insisted on her going through with it because he wanted to be a dad and figured they'd work through it.

So now they hate each other and are using the kid as a pawn in a squabble for custody, child support, etc. The kid is definitely having developmental problems from all of this. He can't speak, isn't potty trained, and is just generally badly behaved.

The dad didn't feel comfortable coming over our house with him for fear that he might break our stuff. So take a guess where he wanted to meet up with us...a bar. Not a family style pub or anything, just a straight up bar.

This guy should be banned from pro-creating in the future. I can't see what our friend, a PhD with aspirations of being a professor one day sees in this dude and that she actually got engaged to him.

That poor kid is gonna start school with 2 strikes against him already.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 27, 2010)

^^You've got to have a license to drive a car, you've got to have a license to catch a fish, but they'll let any asshole be a father.

The quote was paraphrased from Keanu Reeves in parenthood but it is sooooooo true. I hate seeing kids that have to grow up around lousy parents. Mrs. Chucktown and I have been thinking about having a 3rd kid but I've been trying to talk her in to adopting. There are so many kids in this world that need someone to love them.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 27, 2010)

My Sister and BIL are in the process of adopting. It is a long and very difficult path to adopt (especially for an infant), but it does provide a good home ("verified" by several different people) to a child who would otherwise grow up in a foster/orphanage.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 27, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> My Sister and BIL are in the process of adopting. It is a long and very difficult path to adopt (especially for an infant), but it does provide a good home ("verified" by several different people) to a child who would otherwise grow up in a foster/orphanage.



I was actually thinking about a foreign adoption. I've read where up children in former Soviet bloc countries (The Ukraine in particular) are booted from the orphanage at age 15 and the majority of the boys end up in organized crime and the majority of the girls end up in prostitution. It's absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Apr 27, 2010)

I saw a report on Ukrainian/Soviet Bloc adoptions, and really I would beware, but we have friends with children from China and they are doing great.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 27, 2010)

I've heard horror stories about international adoptions, but I think what I've heard are a minority of cases which were blownup in the media.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 27, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > My Sister and BIL are in the process of adopting. It is a long and very difficult path to adopt (especially for an infant), but it does provide a good home ("verified" by several different people) to a child who would otherwise grow up in a foster/orphanage.
> ...


Some friends of my parents did that. For whatever reason they were unable to biologically have a kid, and they adopted one from Russia. I've never met the kid, but it sounds like they are doing ok. They went there to pick the kid up, and the thing that struck them was the rampant alcoholism. Their host family opened a bottle of vodka with every meal. You didn't leave the table until the bottle was kicked.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 27, 2010)

Kephart P.E. said:


> I saw a report on Ukrainian/Soviet Bloc adoptions, and really I would beware, but we have friends with children from China and they are doing great.


We have some family friends that adopted a little girl from China 15 years ago. She's doing great. They are missionaries in Nicaragua, so she now knows her native Mandarin, English, and Spanish languages.



Dexman PE said:


> I've heard horror stories about international adoptions, but I think what I've heard are a minority of cases which were blownup in the media.


True, like the stupid bitch in the US that sent the kid back because of behavioral problems. Most of the kids do have some behavioral problems because they are left in porta-cribs for 15 hours a day. Unfortunately a lot of them have developmental problems as well.



VTEnviro said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...



It used to be easier to do the foreign adoption thing than adopting domestically. Unfortunately, due to the stupid bitch mentioned above, Russia has suspended all foreign adoptions to the US indefinitely.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 27, 2010)

just pretend you're Canadian... That's what I do when traveling abroad.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 28, 2010)

driving kids home from preschool the other day, they're both sucking down some juice boxes, and I sneeze rather loudly (typical). I say sorry, didn't mean to scare you guys. Son says "daddy there was a party in my tummy, and you just scared it"


----------

